# Opinions on mexican saddles



## Curly_Horse_CMT

Their cheap...I remember that we had one that we used as a "extra" throw around saddle on our trail strings, and it held up ok. It's not something I would purchase as a longterm investment.


----------



## iridehorses

While there are some good saddles made in Mexico, the vast majority of them that are imported into the states are pretty inferior in terms of the trees and the quality of the leather.

Can you give us a link to the saddle you are talking about?


----------



## Pidge

I have found mexican saddles have a skinnier tree...not as wide...and are notorious for pinching withers and the like. 

If your considering a custom hand made one in a mexican style...then you may be ok...but I do not like mexican saddles, but that is personal opinion.


----------



## trailhorserider

Are you talking about a Mexican style saddle, with the sorta bare, white colored tree (if you know what I mean?) or are you talking about a western saddle made in Mexico? 

It sounds you are talking about a Mexican style saddle and everyone else is talking about Mexican made saddles. There is a difference there. 

As for Mexican style saddles, I have never seen anyone ride in one except for parades and demonstrations, as for made-in-Mexico saddles, it seems like them are mostly junk.

I personally like Wade saddles and other saddles that give a cowboy or old-time look but are definitely western saddles.


----------



## iridehorses

trailhorserider said:


> Are you talking about a Mexican style saddle, with the sorta bare, white colored tree (if you know what I mean?) or are you talking about a western saddle made in Mexico?
> 
> It sounds you are talking about a Mexican style saddle and everyone else is talking about Mexican made saddles. There is a difference there.


I think you're right! Then, for that matter, none of my riding partners use one and I've never come across a rider out on the trail that has one either so I'm much help after all.


----------



## grayshell38

Yeah, I think she means something like this. SADDLE MEXICAN SHOW PARADE


----------



## paul333

Yeah I was talking about a mexican style saddle, I have a wade saddle I use regularly, just wanted another saddle to use every once in a while, I like the look of the large horn and tree, but don't exactly have anywhere around here to try one out, the one I'm looking at is like this just with a round skirt:









http://www.jimenezsaddles.com/


----------



## kevinshorses

Unless you are mexican I would say pass on the saddle. It would look funny and the mexicans would laugh at you for sure. I know a horse trainer here that has a saddle like that and a big sombrero but his name is Juan so it looks bueno.


----------



## CowTrucker

I'm far from being a Mexican, however I do enjoy riding in the traditional Charro saddle. The fit and feel is Vastly different from the western saddles that everyone normally uses. The Charro saddles seem better suited for slender individuals and do have a more rougher ride. 

My best suggestion, is to find someone (usually a Mexican trainer) that has a Charro saddle, and ask him if you can try his saddle. It's a fit that either you will or won't like...

CowTrucker
Chapman, Kansas


----------



## Allison Finch

I used to do historical rendezvous, where you ride dressed in the "fur trade" era and used appropriate dress and tack. The saddle you show has changed very little since the beginning of the 1800's and are used quite a bit. I have an old style "gourd horn" (one with a rounded knob-like horn) which is authentic to the period. It is surprisingly comfortable for horse and rider. Yes, Mexican horses tend to be narrower than American horses, so you must be careful that the tree fits. When looking over the rawhide covered trees, be careful to look for sloppy workmanship. Luckily, you can see almost the entire tree through the fittings.

Here I am teaching a seminar on fur trade era horse tack.










The saddle next to me is an American "Hope" saddle. The gourd horn Mexican saddle is off to the right of it.


----------

